# Resting Times for Beans?



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, I recently got a porlex hand grinder along with some Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira from Hasbean, and i dialled in the grinder for my espresso machine (a delonghi ec152 with naked non pressurised basket, can't afford anything better) and the cheap beans from Tesco's flow fine, but when i use the Hasbean beans they don't flow and when I take the portafilter out, water flies out everywhere. Since they were roasted on the 11th I was wondering if I should let them rest until tomorrow, or even longer?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

it may be you're grinding too fine.

the same setting that your supermarket beans need will not be the same settings for the hasbean.

for the same grind settings, the hasbean will end up a lot finer, and will likely choke your machine. so you will need to dial in your grinder for the beans, not for the machine. grind varies for pretty much every bean you use.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Although you have dialled in your grinder with Tesco beans It doesn't follow that the same setting will apply for other beans, the Tesco ones could be roasted ages ago and be past their best, (dried, natural oils gone) and need a finer grind, the Has Bean ones are in a different class, freshly roasted, high quality, with all the oils etc intact, so you will need to dial in your grinder to suit these beans.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

What they said, coarsen that grind!

It should taste great straight out the bag. It may change slightly over the commencing weeks.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

yep as others have said 2 days is acceptable to start using beans but you are choking the machine, back off the grind a bit. Don't get too far into the weighign in / out at this stage, just try and get a double shot in ~27 seconds and then work from there.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Just tried 2 day old Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural from Hasbean in my Isomac Tea, 18g same grind setting as 2 weeks rested union revelation blend(18g in 28secs) and it took well over a min to pull a double.

What/when should I try next? any suggestions?

Ta


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try grinding coarser. Or give it another couple of days.

Each bean will react slightly dfferently and the grinder will need to be dialled in for each and incrementally adjusted throughout the life of the batch.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I generally find that my fresher beans need a lot coarser setting than the older ones I'm changing from and as the bag gets used over the week I end up changing the grind setting finer,I presume it's to do with the presence of more oils before the beans start to 'dry' out as they age


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks, makes it a little difficult having two different types of beans on the go. Especially as we like to have decaf for late night drinking and my MC2 grinder is not the easiest to adjust.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah it's tricky,it's bad enough changing beans weekly never mind having two on the go at once,I suppose the best option would be to have two grinders but obviously there's the cost attached to that to consider,that's one of the reasons I drink tea on a night


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Walter Sobchak said:


> Just tried 2 day old Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural from Hasbean in my Isomac Tea, 18g same grind setting as 2 weeks rested union revelation blend(18g in 28secs) and it took well over a min to pull a double.
> 
> What/when should I try next? any suggestions?
> 
> Ta


I've used Fazenda on second day with no problems at all. You're grind is too fine. No two batches will be the same nevermind two different beans.


----------

